# Leblond Regal 13"x30", Chino Hills, CA $500(scroll to bottom)



## guero_gordo (May 7, 2021)

Leblond lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Leblond lathe Regal 13"x30" Have 10" 3 jaw chuck, 12" 4 jaw chuck, 14" face plate, and a 3J collet holder. Also tail stock. Have shop manual, owners manual, and parts list. New cog belt and drive...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 8, 2021)

Judging by that 14 in. face-plate, the lathe is bigger than a 13 in., and a great buy. Glad it isn't closer, I might have to do something about it.


----------



## guero_gordo (May 9, 2021)

looks like she was converted from servo-shift. Not exactly tidy, but may have been done properly otherwise


----------



## guero_gordo (May 11, 2021)

pinged seller about the Servo-shift conversion and how, got this in reply: 
"the levers in the front shift so the machine only has 4 different speeds"


----------



## guero_gordo (May 15, 2021)

expired. I can PM you the phone number if you want to try and nab it


----------



## guero_gordo (May 28, 2021)

Leblond lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Leblond lathe Regal 13"x30" Have 10" 3 jaw chuck, 12" 4 jaw chuck, 14" face plate, and a 3J collet holder. Also tail stock. Have shop manual, owners manual, and parts list. New cog belt and drive...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org
				



It's baaack, down to $500 now


----------

